# What small frogs are available to the general keeper?



## hornet (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm very keen on adding frogs to my collection, would love a colony of a small species so just wondering whats available to the average keeper? I would love some kind of froglet or toadlet if they are available. Failing that what small tree frogs are in the hobby, i quite like the little sedge treefrogs. Any info on whats available and sources for such species is much appreciated


----------



## reptilife (Sep 28, 2010)

I have 10 Southern Brown Tree Frogs (Litoria Ewingii) and I love them!
They are an active little frog and easy to keep...

I've kept this species for many years and love them.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Red Eyes
Peroni
Dainty
Brown Tree 

I keep red eyes and dainty looking for more of the above! 
If you know any one tell us!


----------



## butters (Sep 29, 2010)

Have had sedgies before and they are a cool little frog. Not much room needed and they are very easy to care for . I do know someone who keeps and breeds them so if you do end up wanting some send me a message and I can put you in touch.


----------



## imalizard (Sep 29, 2010)

These guys small enough?


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 29, 2010)

imalizard said:


> These guys small enough?


 
OMG what is it?!?!?! Its sooooo teeeeny tiny !!!!!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Sep 29, 2010)

what are those?
A toadlet?


----------



## imalizard (Sep 29, 2010)

Crinia signifera, a froglet... I had 3 but they are soo tiny they escaped. Feeding was a chore at times because you had to get tiny insects. Im not sure how common they are in captive though, the breeder was local but has stopped breeding now so I cant get anymore.


----------



## hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

very nice, how olds that little guy? I've found a few Crinia's, great little frog, exactly what i'm looking for


----------



## imalizard (Sep 29, 2010)

I think that guy was 6 months in the picture, would love to keep some more one day.


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 29, 2010)

imalizard said:


> Crinia signifera, a froglet... I had 3 but they are soo tiny they escaped. Feeding was a chore at times because you had to get tiny insects. Im not sure how common they are in captive though, the breeder was local but has stopped breeding now so I cant get anymore.



Thats crazy, so that was 6 months old, do they grow any bigger?

Imagine their tadpoles and and baby frogs!!!!!*


----------



## eipper (Sep 30, 2010)

Crinia signifera, Litoria fallax are held in reasonable numbers, there are also Pseudophyrne australis and P. semimarmorata in private hands too.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm not into frogs ,dont get me wrong I like them,but maybe to the fact that as soon as it gets warm I have frogs everywhere including places that I wish they didnt go like my loo and shower ...anyway I think this is a little 'full grown' sedge frog very tiny ...(taken at the snakes down under in Childers)


----------



## imalizard (Sep 30, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> Thats crazy, so that was 6 months old, do they grow any bigger?
> 
> Imagine their tadpoles and and baby frogs!!!!!*


 
I actually got these guys during the last of the tadpole stage... they can grow to 2cm to 3 cm when fully grown




Here's a group shot. At first I thought I had another type of frog because one was more yellow then the rest but apparently they come in a few different colours.


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 30, 2010)

im trying to track down some leaf green tree frogs - putting them and dainty's in a setup near the end of the year.
in Vic we dont need a licence for Crinia signifera, trying to get some of these too


----------



## Tikanderoga (Sep 30, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> im trying to track down some leaf green tree frogs - putting them and dainty's in a setup near the end of the year.


My wife love the GTF - been thinking about getting some too.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Sep 30, 2010)

I just got some Red Eyed Tree Frogs off another member. They are perfect size, probably around the size of a matchbox and have so far proved to be a hardy species. I would also consider getting some Southern Brown Tree Frogs, as they dont require any heat source.


----------



## raggiesrule (Oct 2, 2010)

*Red Eyes*



BigWillieStyles said:


> I just got some Red Eyed Tree Frogs off another member. They are perfect size, probably around the size of a matchbox and have so far proved to be a hardy species. I would also consider getting some Southern Brown Tree Frogs, as they dont require any heat source.


 
Hi I read in your post that you have red eye tree frogs and purchased them from another member. I have been after them for quite some time and wondering if you would be kind enough to point me in the direction of the seller so I can try to purchase 4. I already have GTF's and 2 baby Mag's but wanted to complete my collection with some Red Eyes. Be happy to go through yourself or direct to your seller. Thanks in advance.


----------

